# Civil/Structural Engineer Expats/Applicants please respond



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Any Civil Engineer/Structural Engineer in this forum? Please respond.
I was wondering whether we can prepare ourselves for the competitive job market in Australia. Comments from the expats who already landed in australia are specially expected. 

I have searched on the internet (seek job, linked in) and found the following software/ design codes are necessary to get a job in australia.


RAPT
 Microstan
 Multiframe
 MS Tower
 Space gass
 Inducta Slabs Software
 Telco Industry beneficial
 Strand 7
 RAM Concept
 Design codes 1170, 3995, 4100,4676,1657,4600,3600, 2870,2327, 4671, 1100




1. How can I prepare myself before landing ? Any online course/ resources/sites to learn these list of software and design codes?

2. How can I get this software to install in my computer?

3. Any place/institution/coaching to learn them? Any resource person available online?
4. I got to know that certifications holds an important value to enter into the market. Can anyone suggest a number of certification courses/ web link ? 

5. Any site to download e books or design codes for self study



Thank you


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

hi, if you are into designing you might require the knowledge of those softwares , they have many certification courses offered in various unis throughout the country. For people like me who are into execution, might require safety certificates to work on site. All the best.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

I graduated civil engineering in Australia. For structural, they refer Space gass, u must buy it, the license is so expensive, more than $3000, and no way to get [email protected] version. For design code, you can search on google or torrent


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello all!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Pradeep Reddy said:


> hi, if you are into designing you might require the knowledge of those softwares , they have many certification courses offered in various unis throughout the country. For people like me who are into execution, might require safety certificates to work on site. All the best.


Hi Pradeep. Where do you work?? Which company?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Pradeep Reddy said:


> hi, if you are into designing you might require the knowledge of those softwares , they have many certification courses offered in various unis throughout the country. For people like me who are into execution, might require safety certificates to work on site. All the best.


Since you are 189 candidate, I suggest you to join this page:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-7605.html

and also get yourself updated on visa tracker:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

I know it's already too late, but I'll put my 2 cents for others




RAPT ------> trial version is available on RAPT Main Page
Microstan-----> here's the page but couldn't find a trial version. https://www.bentley.com/en/products/product-line/structural-analysis-software/microstran
Multiframe------>here's the page but couldn't find a trial version. Multiframe
MS Tower -----> (No info)
Space gass -------> trial version available on SPACE GASS Home Page
Inducta Slabs Software -----> trial version not available on their website anymore.
Telco Industry beneficial -----> (No info)
Strand 7 -------> trial version is available on Strand7 - Finite Element Analysis Software
RAM Concept ------> a trial version can be easily found
Design codes 1170, 3995, 4100,4676,1657,4600,3600, 2870,2327, 4671, 1100
-------> available only through membership on https://www.saiglobal.com/online/

I hope that this helps and some others add to it to help our colleagues


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks mate..


----------



## prashant11 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Planning & Project Controls*

Friends,

I am into planning and project controls .. is there any such certification required in planning and project controls for getting a job in Australia... if yes, please let me know. I am about to file Visa end of October 2016. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SafwatSoliman (May 20, 2017)

Hi...
Were you able to find any of the mentioned software , specially "Spacegass" ?
Thanks.


----------

